# pa wine club



## milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone known of any wine clubs northeast pa, or maybe like tioga county new york.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry milkman I am not aware of any. I would suggest entering any local competitions in your area to get to know other amateurs in the area.


----------

